
Ask HN: Good resources for learning business concepts? - ozzmotik
hi all<p>i recently realized that I have a huge desire to go to school and start pursuing an MBA soon when I can get financial aid and such worked out, but in the meantime, I was wondering if anyone had any good resources for videos to watch or blogs to read, etc, for me to get familiar with concepts and ideas within that sphere. I&#x27;m currently watching an MIT OCW playlist on writing business plans and such but I would also be quite interested in more just general business administration content, entrepreneurship, etc. basically anything you can think of that might be relevant to business, and that you think might benefit me, I would highly appreciate you sharing :)<p>thanks in advance &lt;3
======
mindcrime
"business" is a pretty broad topic, but offhand I'd say start buy finding a
cheap used copy of $whatever edition of a standard college "Intro to Business"
text book and read through that. Since you aren't looking to use it for a for-
credit class, you don't have to worry about getting the latest edition, so you
should be able to find something cheap, on the order of $10.00 or less.
Something like this (or equivalent)

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0763836206/ref=sr_1_...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0763836206/ref=sr_1_3_olp?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1527823777&sr=1-3&keywords=introduction+to+business)

Do the same thing for a basic "intro to business law" book, an "intro to
marketing" book, and a "strategic management" book.

Read _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ by Steve Blank.

Do that, and pick up a bit of accounting knowledge somewhere and you'll have a
pretty good foundation.

